# Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels).



## Icarus (Jul 14, 2004)

This is my Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod with 8 brightness levels. Maximum brightness level reconfigured for 1000mA.
Pewter Mag2D, LuxIII TX1J emitter, blue glow ring, O-Sink, nFlex converter, UCL lens, smooth reflector, using 3xCR123 or 6AA NiMH batteries.




















The bulb shaft has been cut 3mm above the base of the shaft. Then the switch was modded to a momentary pushbutton switch (off-on) and connected via the yellow wires to SWA and SWB of the nFlex. The little spring at the bottom of the switch (+ battery) was isolated from the original switch contacts and connected to the IN+ of the converter using the red wire. The black wire is going straight from the small metal strip that makes contact with the flashlight body (- battery) to the IN- of the converter. Finally two small slots were cut in the remaining part of the bulb shaft at the top of the switch. The converter board was placed upright in the slots and glued in place.

The nFlex converter is a high efficiency microcontroller based step down converter. A single momentary push button switch is used to turn the flashlight on/off and to select the brightness level. The nFlex is shipped configured for 350mA maximum drive level but can be reconfigured to 500mA, 700mA or 1000mA. There are 7 equally spaced brightness levels in addition to the nightlight level.

The nFlex is reverse polarity protected by a schottky diode in series with the IN+. Since I don’t need polarity protection in this application I soldered a wire across the schottky diode to get some more time in regulation.

You can read more about the nFlex converter here  and here .














To modify the switch to a momentary push button the switch was disassembled and the teeth at the outside of part A and B were removed. It has to be mentioned that in fact only the teeth of part B have to be removed to change the stock clicky in a momentary push button switch. After removing the teeth both parts were glued together.






This is my 6AA battery holder. It’s based on the 6AA holder sold by Elektolumens. 




























Beamshots from nightlight level to maximum brightness. Distance from the flashlight to the wall was 2m.

Lux reading at 1m using a Meterman LM631 at different brightness levels (input voltage = 7.2V):
Smooth reflector (level 1-8): 500 Lux, 1.100 Lux, 2.180 Lux, 3.490 Lux, 4.920 Lux, 6.560 Lux, 8.500 Lux, 10.550 Lux.
OP reflector (level 1-8): 320 Lux, 710 Lux, 1.390 Lux, 2.230 Lux, 3.140 Lux, 4.190 Lux, 5.410 Lux, 6.700 Lux.

Brightness at level 8 started dropping when Vin < 6.2V.
Vin=6.0V =>10.500 Lux; 5.4V => 9.940 Lux; 4.8V => 9.670 Lux.

The nFlex shuts off at 3.6V

Thanks to George for this very nice converter!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Thanks for looking. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## cue003 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Very nice configuration. looking forward to more pictures and beamshots at various level etc.

How do you change brightness levels? Is it with every click of the switch? Does it go in a round-and-round fashon or can you go both up and down whenever you choose?

Thanks.

Great work. 

Curtis


----------



## jtice (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

VERY nice icarus !!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Yours turned out much cleaner than my Uflex 2D mag.

I like how you used the stock switch, how did you make it just momentary?
I used an after market switch in mine.

Mine was basically an experiment to see if it could be done.
The Uflex was a VERY tight fit. 
About half way through the build, I knew I would have to make another, cuz that one was soooo ugly inside. lol /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Nice work, 

-John


----------



## mrsinbad (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Most excellent!!!


----------



## gregw (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Very Nice!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## greg_in_canada (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

That's a very nice light.

I'm interested in your switch mod too.

If I made one I would probably put a power switch in
the tail cap to shut off the 0.2mA draw if I wasn't
going to be using the light for a few weeks or month
(.2mA from 1Ah = 5000 hours =~ 7 months).

Did you do your own glow ring? What type of epoxy
are you using?

Thanks - Greg


----------



## greg_in_canada (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Reading the PDF instructions: the min voltage
for the nFlex is 4.0 volts (lower if you short
out the protection diode, I believe). What happens
if you drain the batteries below that? Does the light
just shut off suddenly? Or does the light continue but
the microprocessor hangs so you can't change settings?

Thanks - Greg


----------



## jtice (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

i think the Nflex shuts off.
The Uflex goes into direct drive.

i think


----------



## Klaus (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Klaus


----------



## vacuum3d (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

I did the same exact mod except that your wiring job is much cleaner than my. Nice work. The dimming feature is just plain cool. Next step, add a power cut-off switch.

ernest


----------



## yaesumofo (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Very Very Nice!!
Yaesumofo


----------



## greg_in_canada (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Vacuum3d,

Can you tell us (show us) how to make the
momentary switch mod?

Thanks - Greg


----------



## Icarus (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

cue003,
The user can scroll through the brightness levels by pressing the button for longer than 1/2 sec. The brightness will either increase or decrease one level every 1/3 of a second. The nFlex will toggle from the bright or dim direction each time the button is released. 
If the unit is turned on and the unit starts in nightlight mode, then the direction is initially set to increasing. If the unit is turned on and the unit starts at full brightness, then the direction is initially set to decreasing. If the unit is turned on at any in between level then the direction is initially set to increasing. Each time the brightness level is changed the new level is stored in EEPROM ready to be retrieved next time the unit is turned on.

greg_in_canada, jtice,
It's a bit difficult to explain how to mod the switch to make it a momentary push button switch and I don't have pictures of it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
However I'll start (very) soon doing my next nFlex (LuxV) mod. I'll try to make some pictures and I'll update my initial post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

greg_in_canada,
Regarding the glow ring, mix as much glow powder as you can with some 2T clear epoxy. Use slow/medium cure epoxy, five minutes expoy is curing too fast. Green glow powder glows more than blue or whatever other colour.

Freddy


----------



## Icarus (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

[ QUOTE ]
*greg_in_canada said:*
Reading the PDF instructions: the min voltage
for the nFlex is 4.0 volts (lower if you short
out the protection diode, I believe). What happens
if you drain the batteries below that? Does the light
just shut off suddenly? Or does the light continue but
the microprocessor hangs so you can't change settings?

Thanks - Greg 

[/ QUOTE ]

My nFlex shuts off at 3.6V 

Freddy


----------



## vacuum3d (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Greg, PM sent. Didn't want to hijack the thread.

ernest


----------



## greg_in_canada (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Say you are running at max brightness and the
nFlex turns off because the voltage dropped below
4.0V (or 3.6 in your case).

Is there a way to get it to come back on at a dimmer
setting or is it crashed?

Maybe with a tail power switch you could give the
batteries a rest and then turn it on in night mode.

Greg


----------



## Icarus (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Greg,

When the input voltage drops below the shut off voltage of the nFlex (3.6V in my case) the nFlex simply shuts off. As soon as the input voltage for what ever reason rises above 3.6V the nFlex will work normal (again). In other words the processor will not crash when the input voltage drops below shut off voltage.
When battery voltage drops below 4V (or 3.6V in my case) I really don’t see any reason to give the batteries a rest hoping after some time battery voltage will rise sufficient to drive the nFlex at a useful level again. Using 6AA NiMH you could consider the batteries being depleted at 0.8V per cell or 6x0.8 = 4.8V.

Freddy


----------



## greg_in_canada (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

My thinking was that if you ran the light at a bright
setting until it went into reset it would be nice
to have a way to get it running again at a dimmer 
setting so you have some light for searching for
more batteries.


----------



## greg_in_canada (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

[ QUOTE ]
*icarus said:*
greg_in_canada,
Regarding the glow ring, mix as much glow powder as you can with some 2T clear epoxy. Use slow/medium cure epoxy, five minutes expoy is curing too fast. Green glow powder glows more than blue or whatever other colour.

Freddy 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is 2T a brand of epoxy or something else. I've only
ever used Lepages 5 minute expoxy and it's quite yellow.

Thanks - Greg


----------



## brightnorm (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

[ QUOTE ]
*icarus said:*
...
The user can scroll through the brightness levels by pressing the button for longer than 1/2 sec. The brightness will either increase or decrease one level every 1/3 of a second. The nFlex will toggle from the bright or dim direction each time the button is released...

[/ QUOTE ]

Reminds me of the LIONHEART

Brightnorm


----------



## georges80 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

[ QUOTE ]
*brightnorm said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*icarus said:*
...
The user can scroll through the brightness levels by pressing the button for longer than 1/2 sec. The brightness will either increase or decrease one level every 1/3 of a second. The nFlex will toggle from the bright or dim direction each time the button is released...

[/ QUOTE ]

Reminds me of the LIONHEART

Brightnorm 

[/ QUOTE ]

Wonder why? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/naughty.gif

george.


----------



## Icarus (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

[ QUOTE ]
*greg_in_canada said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*icarus said:*
greg_in_canada,
Regarding the glow ring, mix as much glow powder as you can with some 2T clear epoxy. Use slow/medium cure epoxy, five minutes expoy is curing too fast. Green glow powder glows more than blue or whatever other colour.

Freddy 

[/ QUOTE ]

Is 2T a brand of epoxy or something else. I've only
ever used Lepages 5 minute expoxy and it's quite yellow.

Thanks - Greg 

[/ QUOTE ]

Greg,
It's *Devcon cristal clear 2T* (two ton) epoxy. This one is very clear and has better heat resistance compared to regular epoxy. 
(BTW it's recommended by Wayne to fill sandwiches). Try this link .

Freddy


----------



## greg_in_canada (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Thanks Icarus. I'll check if they carry it around here.

Greg


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Holy crap!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

I just finished a mod nearly identical to this! The HUGE coincidence here is that I NEVER SAW THIS THREAD! I swear!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif I've had this idea since the introduction to the nFlex where I talked about modding the mag switch to momentary operation. I would have had mine done sooner, but I worked night shift all last week.

I can't believe we routed the wires nearly the same, and we took nearly identical pictures of the exploded switch!
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

Nice job icarus! I guess great minds thing alike... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Icarus (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

New pictures added to show how to modify the stock Mag switch to make it a momentary push button. Enjoy. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Icarus (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Hey LEDmodman,

No problem about copying my Mag nFlex mod /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif as long as you pay the rights! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 
BTW I'm working on a Mag LuxV nFlex now, just waiting for my WX1S emitters. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Copyrights on this one too! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif

Freddy


----------



## darkzero (Jul 18, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Very nice and clean, just how I like them.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## Klaus (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Freddy,

what cells will you drive the LuxV from and do you know if the Nflex will fit a C sized Mag ?

TIA

Klaus


----------



## Icarus (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

[ QUOTE ]
*darkzero said:*
Very nice and clean, just how I like them.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks Will. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Icarus (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

[ QUOTE ]
*Klaus said:*
Freddy,

what cells will you drive the LuxV from and do you know if the Nflex will fit a C sized Mag ?

TIA

Klaus 

[/ QUOTE ]

3xCR123 to start with but I'm also thinking about 2x(3xCR123) and 8AA /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Unfortunately the nFlex will not fit a MagC. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## jtice (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

icarus, the Nflex wont fit in a C mag huh?
How close is it?
The Uflex wouldnt really fit in the D mag, till I MADE it lol /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Icarus (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

jtice,

Dimensions of the nFlex are 27.94mm x 20.32mm. 
Room available is the MagC is 26.2mm x 28.3mm but that's for the nFlex AND the hotlips!

Of course using highly sophisticated modding tools you can always ‘customize’ the stock switch to create some additional room like you did before. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif


----------



## jtice (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

icarus, ah I see, thats too bad. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

I had to sand down the edges of the Uflex, to get it to fit better, but that is way too much sanding if you need to take off almost 2mm.

As far as the height, thats not a problem, you can mount the nflex IN the switch assembly, instead of on top of it in the bulb base, IF you use another momentary botton.

I will have to try another one of these soon, they make GREAT lights, that are really usable.
Thanks for the info on modding the mags switch to momentary use, I will have to do that next time.

-John


----------



## Icarus (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Hi John,

Hmm… it will be close but I think it IS POSSIBLE to sand down the board by 2mm! 
I think I’ll have to give it a try after I finished my Mag2D LuxV mod. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Thanks for the great idea! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Freddy


----------



## jtice (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

pffft, go ahead, steal another one of my original ideas. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
Were you the one that PMed me, asking tips in making the nflex mag? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif
I couple ppl have asked me about it, so I cant remember who they were. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

I still havent gotten a good 5Wer to try in my MagUflex.
Good thing is, it has the interchangable LED system, so I can just pop out the LuxIII, and pop in the 5Wer to try. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

A LuxIII 2C mag, with Nflex and 3x123 wouldnt be bad at all though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Icarus (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

John,

As far as I know I didn't pm you about tips to do my nFlex mod. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif
Hmmm it seems some other people are stealing your bright idea's too. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I have to agree, a Mag2C LuxIII nFlex running on 3xCR123 batteries would be very nice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Freddy


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Freddy,
That's what is so ironic; that I didn't copy your light. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif I almost fell out of my chair when I saw your post! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif My wife got a real kick out of it though. She said something like, "You spent all that time making that light that you thought was sooo original, and someone else beat you to it!" all the while practically laughing at me. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif

PS - Don't worry, I have no plans to do a Lux V. It would be pretty hard to beat my MR-X /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif, so why bother trying. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Icarus (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Hi LEDmodMan,

Yes, it’s amazing… but maybe it is like you mentioned before … “I guess great minds thing alike... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif “ . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I should not have posted my nFlex mod if I had known your wife would be laughing at you all the time. 
But only after you sent me your Mr-X of course! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif
Freddy


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

[ QUOTE ]
*icarus said:*
But only after you sent me your Mr-X of course! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif


----------



## Neg2LED (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

now, to get an o-sink, an Nflex and a 2d mag...

neg


----------



## greenLED (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Does it matter which one of the yellow wires you solder to SWA and SWB?

What gauge of wire did you use?

I'm making a list of mods I want to make and this is *definitely* one of them. Great pics! Those are of big help!


----------



## Icarus (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

[ QUOTE ]
*greenLED said:*
Does it matter which one of the yellow wires you solder to SWA and SWB?

What gauge of wire did you use?

I'm making a list of mods I want to make and this is *definitely* one of them. Great pics! Those are of big help! 

[/ QUOTE ]

After modding, the switch is isolated from the Mag body, so it doesn't matter which of the yellow wires you solder to SWA and SWB. You can use whatever kind of wire you want. Of course I don't recommend using solid wires.


----------



## Billson (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Just came across this thread. How do you know when it's time to recharge the batteries so you don't end up over-discharging them.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 28, 2005)

I would suggest to recharge the batteries as soon as you see a drop in brightness.


----------



## Neg2LED (Dec 16, 2005)

being DC i would have expected a solid wire to work better than a braided one - DC travels THROUGH the wire, while AC travels on the SURFACE of the wire - for AC, braided is better, for DC, solid is better....

oh and one more thing - what kind of goop did you use to fill the void in the heatsink (o-sink or hotlips as it may be)? Arctic Alumina Adhesive? and did you put any thermal goo between the HS and the Mag body?

thanks again!

--neg


----------



## Icarus (Dec 16, 2005)

Solid wire can easily break off when it’s bend that’s why I always use stranded wire in my mods. 
You’re right about the AC/DC story but in fact each wire in the strand is also a thin solid wire.

The white goop at the back of the heatsink is Devcon 2Ton mixed with alumina oxide powder. 
It isn’t really necessary but fixes the wires to the sink to prevent breaking off the leads to the led.


----------



## sanbenny999 (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

very nice flashligth!!!

sanbenny:rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## Neg2LED (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: Mag2D LuxIII nFlex mod (8 brightness levels)*

Icarus, when you made this, did you have to do anything to the reflector other than de-camming it?

thanks!

--neg


----------



## Icarus (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi neg, I just cut the cam.


----------



## wtraymond (Jan 13, 2006)

I just built a Lux V version of this light with a WWOT and 8AA adaptor. I found your pictures very helpful in modding the switch and mounting the nFlex board. Your's is a very neat installation and excellent workmanship.

Thanks for the great post.


----------



## cratz2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks for the pics as well. Though I didn't comment on this thread in particular, this is the thread that most directly gave me confidence to do my first Lux mods. 

Though I didn't build it myself, my absolutely very favorite Mag-based light is a UW0K in a 2C with an nFlex and 2 18650 cells. I absolutely love it to pieces and one of my other favorite mods I've seen on this forum is WildRice's PQS-D with 4 different colored Lux IIIs, an nFlex and a pot to switch between the different LEDs. VERY trick!

On the size issue... did they reduce the size of the nFlex board? Again, I didn't build it, but my light most assuredly has an nFlex controller in the 2C host.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 13, 2006)

:thanks: for the kind words guys. 
Now I'm mounting the nFlex board in his own cage on top of the switch.


----------



## Grubbster (Jan 14, 2006)

Icarus said:


> :thanks: for the kind words guys.
> Now I'm mounting the nFlex board in his own cage on top of the switch.


I am lovin' that cage! Any plans to make these available to those of us modding mortals?


----------



## wtraymond (Jan 14, 2006)

Grubbster said:


> I am lovin' that cage! Any plans to make these available to those of us modding mortals?



I've got a feeling that you're better off designing a new cage for the up-coming FatFlex board. That's going to be a very popular toy. It should be the same diameter as the Fatman but will have components on both sides of the board.


----------



## Neg2LED (Jan 23, 2006)

depends - if you want buck, use the nFlex Cage. if you want boost, use the FatFlex Holder.....

--neg


----------



## Icarus (Jan 23, 2006)

Here’s another picture, mounted on top of the MagD switch.  

Since I have to make them on my hand operated lathe and mill it’s too time consuming :sweat: to sell them separately, sorry. :shrug:


----------



## Niyalin (Dec 13, 2013)

it really awesome


----------



## Hoop (Sep 10, 2014)

This is such a beautiful build. Every component is done to a high standard. I like how all the pictures are still up after a decade of hosting.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 6, 2014)

To be honest I'm still proud of it.  Thanks for the kind words.


----------

